# Pioneer Premier DEH-P880PRS USB/CD/MP3 In Dash Receiver



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

my for sale link.... 22 hours remaining on the auction.

DEH-P880PRS items - Get great deals on Electronics, deh p800prs items on eBay.com!

I have sold many of these in the past! great units!!!

Kris


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

Link is not a direct link!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

JrV said:


> Link is not a direct link!


oops here it is

Pioneer Premier DEH-P880PRS USB/CD/MP3 In Dash Receiver - eBay (item 220715677709 end time Jan-02-11 22:30:57 PST)

7 hours left!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

What has been the going used cost for this unit?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

What is the difference between this and the DEX-P99RS?


----------



## rizwanmcr (Nov 23, 2010)

wat is your selling price for your pioneer p880prs?!?!?

got any more pioneer HU for sale in used, with screen saver graphics display?!?!

please let me know [email protected]


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> What is the difference between this and the DEX-P99RS?


Really?

Whole different ball game there.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

@ nismos14

No questions are "dumb" on this form. It was a legit question. Now if you care to elaborate then please do. If not. I will be awaiting the answer from someone who is willing to answer. I am looking for real world experience with this unit.

Thanks


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> @ nismos14
> 
> No questions are "dumb" on this form. It was a legit question. Now if you care to elaborate then please do. If not. I will be awaiting the answer from someone who is willing to answer. I am looking for real world experience with this unit.
> 
> Thanks


Did I say it was dumb? Perhaps you should simply take the time to find the information on-line, being that it is so readily available.

The two units are not nearly in the same class save for being the manufacturer. The DEX is on another level, and the 800/880 is also on a pretty high level.

The rest, I would suggest you just google both models and read up.


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

nismos14 said:


> Did I say it was dumb? Perhaps you should simply take the time to find the information on-line, being that it is so readily available.
> 
> The two units are not nearly in the same class save for being the manufacturer. The DEX is on another level, and the 800/880 is also on a pretty high level.
> 
> The rest, I would suggest you just google both models and read up.


Easy Bro


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

It sold for like $310 shipped. Very good price for me!


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Two just sold on ebay under $200.


----------

